

Jack Dorsey on 60 Minutes - saadmalik01
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=50143017n

======
samweinberg
Interesting how the interviewer's immediate response to Dorsey was "hacking is
a crime".

------
samstave
WOW - Square Wallet appears to be an exact implementation of FaceCash!

How is Aaron going to respond to this? I am sure he is going to be pretty
upset.

~~~
kitcar
The bigger question I had was whether they will be sued, see Patent 8396808,
"Method and system for transferring an electronic payment" - Claim #8

8\. The method of claim 2, wherein the step of communicating identity
confirmation information includes sending an image associated with an account
ID, wherein the image comprises a photograph of an owner of the purchaser
account, and receiving confirmation from the merchant terminal that the image
associated with the account ID matches that of the purchaser.

~~~
samstave
Oh! I didnt know he had a patent on FaceCash.

If he's smart - he'll do a licensing deal with them. (this way he will get
money)

------
samstave
That video/site is farking broken. I have tried to watch the vid 3 times - and
it pauses, doesn't load or restarts from the beginning.

GRRRRR.

